# confused and hurt



## mark 2 (Apr 23, 2012)

So I have some posts in coping with infidelity and got some good advice. Now I'm looking for some here. It's been awhile since I posted anything so here is what's up.

Me and the wife have been getting along hanging out everyday having sex doing everything as a family with the kids just like we were together. But we are not. She has her own apartment and I am still at the house. I have stayed over her place alot she has stayed at home once. She has brought up me selling the house and moving in with her to save money for our forever house. 

The problem I have is why should we sell the house to live in a apartment? her rent is $100 more a month then my mortgage. She is pretty set that she is staying in the apartment for her whole year lease when I asked her about moving back in eventually. She doesn't want to waste money to break the lease. But how much are we wasting every month paying 2 mortgage/rent 2 of each utilities (cable,electric,gas,internet,cell phone, house phone) I just don't get it.

I have been feeling lately that I'm about done with the boyfriend/girlfriend relationship. This passed saturday she asked me to help her get some bolts for a bed she got for my daughter at her apartment. I told her no if you want to be on your own then do it on your own. She asked me why I been so crabby lately I told her everytime she says I wanna get this for my apartment and that or she's gonna do this or that there it's like ripping my heart out alittle at a time. I haven't talked to her since.

I's like she wants her freedom but wants me around to fix this or do that. I'm tired of feeling used and her giving me booty doesn't make up for it. I can get that anywhere if I wanted and not have to take care of them. I have my own things to take care of. It's not that I don't want to help her but it's like she thinks everything is fine the way it is. It's not! I told her when we talked about trying to work on things I wasn't waiting a year for her lease. This was before she got her apartment. She could of stayed living at her moms for free as long as she wanted. 

It was nice when we first started hanging out but now it's getting old. Broke all the time cause we based everything on 2 incomes now I'm trying to do it on my own. The kids even know she only lives a block and a half away are always at my house eating and stuff. I don't mind that I'd rather have them there but she makes more then me so she's just socking the money away I think. But she always says she's broke. 

I don't know I'm just starting to ramble now. All I know is I don't think it's fair to me and the kids. They have their hopes all up as do I but when I start to think about the situation none of it makes sense to me. I can tell the kids know something is up too cause we haven't been hanging out or talking the last week.

Thoughts please ! Am I wrong?


----------

